# whats with the LED lights?



## rednblackgoat (May 13, 2017)

hey guys,im upgrading to LED lights both high and low beam but im having trouble trying to understand the listings on the kits,they will have only 2 bulbs but have both the H11 and H9 number listed... how can a light be both a high beam but also work as a low beam? does the different plugs put out a different amperage or is the angle on the housing different? help me out here
they do have 4 pc kits but does a person actually need to spend the extra money on a 4 pc set or will 2 kits of the 2 pc work the same?


----------

